# WOW....just WOW....very nice hit boys!!



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

So I was having a normal thursday afternoon. I get home from work and get the mail expecting a bill and some junk mail. What do I see? My mailbox isn't even there. It has been blown COMPLETELY OFF:
http://imageshack.us

So I open them up and get COMPLETELY BLOWN AWAY!!!!


VERY VERY NICE HIT guys. Thanks so much. Ray and I just sent you guys some stuff as a thanks and what do we get? Taught a lesson is what we get. THANKS to Macms, physiognomy, glking, Opusfxd, jcarlton, LordofWu and moglman. Hope I didn't forget anyone.

You are some very generous and wonderful BOTL's. Can't wait to smoke with ya again...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Holy cow!!! :mn:mn


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Holy cow!!! :mn:mn


:tpd:


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

omg...

i spy a god of fire!!! gah!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Geez Louise!!! Well done... enjoy those sticks.* :ss


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Advil said:


> omg...
> 
> i spy a god of fire!!! gah!


Yup...it was an amazing hit no doubt....A GOF, opus x from '05, WOAM and many many other GREAT smokes. I don't see a bad one in the bunch. Some very nice tastes out there. :tu

Thanks again guys!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

That is my kind of gang-bomb! 

Nice work Gents! :tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Did they send you a new mailbox... or at least a gift certificate to go buy one!!!

That's amazing! enjoy em


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

He, he, he...

A little history behind the hit -

It has been an interesting couple of weeks for the Colorado Front Rangers. An impromptu herf at Barlow's (click link) was organized & we had a very good turn out. Both the regulars & most of the newer members were out in force! We had a great afternoon full of good company & some very nice cigars. Definitely a great warm up to some bigger events we are planning for the near future - Stay tuned to the Colorado Front Rangers site.

A highlight was two of the newer CS brothers (Spect & zmancbr) stumbling in late & a little worse for wear from their night before :al It was fun to meet them & they are both great additions to the CS community. That said, these two seem to have a death wish, or an attraction to throwing rocks at a hornet's nest  A couple of days after the herf everyone in attendance was blindsided by some small artillery fire (click). Needless to say, mass retaliation was in the works pretty much immediately & these two were going to feel some hurt :hn Moglman's reaction just about sums this up...



Moglman said:


> ...Thank you for the amazing selection of cigars!! Oh..., and *buy a helmet...*


With that said, things were set in motion over the weekend & Moglman, macms, jcarlton, glking, LordOfWu, Opusfxd & myself decided it was party time. Word went out (thanks KASR) & it seems that there were two Ft Collins residences blown off the map this afternoon...

Time for the dancing chicken :chk:chk:chk If you play with fire you will get burned!!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Hehehe..glad to see a good plan came together and executed VERY nicely! Well done!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

:ss


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

:gn


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

:bx


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

He said it best. Time for the dancin' chicken!!:chk:chk:chk

Good work gentlemen. Couldn't have timed it better. Too bad it's so darn cold up there today, can't imagine the front door is in too good of shape either. :gn


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Zach, it's good to know you can take a hit. It says good things about the future of the Front Range BOTLs.

:chk :chk :chk


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

That is some serious devastation. I'm surprised you were able to post about it!


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Who knew one little herf was going to spawn so much devastation! I only got to hang w/ these guys for a little while, but I'm already sure there will be many more opportunities to blow each other up in the future!

And yes, definitely chicken time!

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thats a beautiful thing :dr :tu


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

That is just crazy.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

:r :r another victem of a CS beat down. Enjoy bro. :ss


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW , thats crazy ! :bl


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Great lookin hit:tu:tu


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

What a hit!!! When did bombs around here go nuclear?????:gn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That must have taken some intel for sure.

Nice work boys...:tu


----------

